# Các loại sữa Aptamil nhập khẩu



## DƯƠNG AN 58 (23/2/22)

*Sữa Aptamil Anh *
Sữa Aptamil Anh có 4 số
Aptamil Anh số 1: Bổ sung các Nucleotide thúc đẩy chức năng của hệ miễn dịch để bé có được hệ miễn dịch khỏe mạnh trong thời gian đầu còn non nớt
Aptamil Anh số 2: Bổ sung các chất dinh dưỡng còn thiếu hụt trong thời kì ăn dặm của bé
Aptamil Anh số 3: Bổ sung các vitamin, DHA giúp trẻ được phát triển về mặt trí não và cân nặng.
Aptamil Anh số 4: với công thức Pr Muffra kích thích khả năng học hỏi và phát triển của hệ xương khớp, răng của bé được phát triển
*Sữa Aptamil Úc có 4 số*
Aptamil Úc số 1: Có tổ hợp men vi sinh tốt cho hệ tiêu hóa được phát triển, chống lại các bệnh về đường ruột
Aptamil Úc số 2: Cung cấp các dưỡng chất để bé có thể phát triển chiều cao, cân nặng, trí não
Aptamil Úc số 3: Chứa nhiều các chất dinh dưỡng để trí não, chiều cao, cân nặng bên cạnh đó bé được nâng cao hệ miễn dịch để chống lại các vi khuẩn do môi trường gây nên
Aptamil Úc số 4: Bổ sung kẽm, sắt,.... tốt cho trí não và nhận thức của bé, bên cạnh đó tăng khả năng tìm tòi và khám phá mọi thức xung quanh.
*Sữa Aptamil New Zealand có 3 số*
Aptamil New Zealand số 1 dành cho trẻ 0-12 tháng tuổi nổi bật với 22 loại vitamin giúp bé được phát triển, Hàm lượng protein gồm 60% từ đạm Whey là một loại giúp bé không gặp phải tình trạng khó tiêu hay gặp ở các bé sơ sinh
Aptamil New Zealand số 2 dành cho bé từ 12-24 tháng tuổi bổ sung 16 Vitamin và khoáng chất giúp trẻ phát triển khỏe mạnh, Canxi và Vitamin D3 giúp răng và xương khỏe mạnh
Aptamil New Zealand số 3 dành cho bé từ 2 tuổi trở lên có dưỡng chất tăng cường lợi khuẩn bé được phát triển chiều cao, cân nặng
Đều cung cấp các dưỡng chất và tăng cường sức đề kháng để bé có thể phát triển toàn diện
*Sữa Aptamil Đức có 3 số*
Aptamil Đức số 1: Có hương vị gần giống như sữa mẹ, được bổ sung men vi sinh có lợi cho hệ đường ruột phát triển.
Aptamil Đức số 2: Bổ sung các DHA, AA để nhằm cho bé phát triển trí não, nhận thức
Aptamil Đức số 3: Cung cấp hàm lượng Canxi để bé phát triển chiều cao, hệ xương, răng chắc khỏe.
Như vậy, bài viết trên đây đã chia sẻ thêm thông tin và kiến thức về sữa Aptamil nhập khẩu cho các bố mẹ tham khảo. Chúc các mẹ bỉm sữa tìm được loại sữa phù hợp với bé yêu nhà mình.


----------



## Hoàng Tú Linh (15/4/22)

mỗi dòng sữa aptamil lại là những thành phần khác nhau đúng không ạ?


----------

